# Mike Swick sig



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I just got photoshop the other day so i have been fooling around on it. I'm still learning all the features, etc, as this is only my second sig.

I'm new to photoshop so any tips or suggestions would be very much appreciated.:thumbsup:

If anyone wants this sig, feel free to take it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good job for a newbie....i would try to make the font pop out a lil more...not too much but just a lil...but overall good start


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> good job for a newbie....i would try to make the font pop out a lil more...not too much but just a lil...but overall good start


Thanks, means a lot.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

now try and move the font to where its not blocking any faces...maybe put words at the bottom instead of top...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

My philosophy is that less is always more. 

So never think the more effects you put on, the better it looks. You gotta be subtle, but you still gotta be fresh and inovative.

I personally have really leaned away from using too much brushes because they make your work look so, fake :dunno:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks really good for being only your second sig.

I'm not a fan of the font but then again I suck at picking out fonts.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> That looks really good for being only your second sig.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the font but then again I suck at picking out fonts.


Yea the font isn't that nice but it's the only new one I have . I still gotta download some fonts, brushes, and maybe some renders.

Thanks for your thoughts and ideas everyone


----------

